# Nealy Tanto/Escort Carry System



## Phil Elmore (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm in the process of adding Boker's Nealy-designed Tanto and Escort (I have the Escort on order and have spent the last couple of weeks carrying and playing with the black tanto) to _The Martialist_'s product lineup;  the review isn't done yet but I should have it up fairly soon.  I wasn't sure what to think about the system (which I'd seen advertised for some time) but I have to say I'm fairly impressed.  It's a fairly versatile and convenient affair offering several options (neck carry, inverted carry in a pocket or even a boot, IWB carry) and the sheath has no annoying restraining snaps or other hinderances.  The only downside is that the powerful magnet that holds the knife in the sheath is, well, a _magnet_, so the owner of such a knife must guard his computer and other magnetic media accordingly.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 1, 2004)

Phil, I'm definately interested in seeing your review when you finish it.  The Boker was one of the first knives I encountered that offered multiple carry options.  I've never gotten around to getting one though.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm writing it now and just need to wait for the Escort to come in so I can do some shots of it and compare it to the black tanto.  I'll be selling them both through my store, too, provided they're in stock at reasonable order times.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 18, 2004)

The review is *here at The Martialist*.

I am also selling these knives *in the store at The Martialist*.


----------

